# shirttools



## simpex (Jun 26, 2008)

sometime last year I bought shirttools for 1500. I did not develop my site I was told by the owner that I will have lifetime support and upgrades free he even discussed the new upgrades that will be comming. they are chargeing 1500 for the new software but want to screw me and have me pay 500. more . I always thought u pay to screw someone u dont pay to get screwed. I have nothing in writing so make sure u guys be aware before u buy.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Sam


We've never offered any customer a free upgrade for life and never will. There has always been a $500 charge for those that want to own the next new version


Our software is sold for a fixed price, there are no monthly charges or commission fees meaning no income for us once the product has been installed. On that basis ask yourself why would we offer free upgrades? I think you are confused between our free lifetime support which is available to every customer to answer issues that are to with our online designer module. The Pinnacle Cart support is valid for 30 days. Your system was purchased 15 months ago.


If you need further clarification take a look at our T&C’s on our website or in your admin area.


Regards
ShirtTools


----------



## simpex (Jun 26, 2008)

I DONT KNOW who u r but I spoke with Dean then.How come u r selling the new version for 1500 which I paid 15months ago and u want 500 extra if u are not Dean please speak with him. I have exellent memory.


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

i dont know dean, shirttools, or you..

but i copied this from their website..

The great thing about ShirtTools is that you pay once and own the software for life. This means that in order for us to make money we need to be realistic when it comes to offering free support. Each new purchase comes with one months free Pinnacle Cart support and lifetime online designer support (of your current version).
If you need extra Pinnacle Cart support then this can be arranged for a fee, but past history has shown that this has never been needed. Pinnacle Cart has an easy to understand user manual and lots of help videos to watch that cover common subjects.
*Upgrade Info*
There have been three upgrades in four years. The price to upgrade ShirtTools to the next level has cost existing customers $500 which included the current version of Pinnacle Cart - Great value for money.


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

clearly points out lifetime support for the online designer.

1 month support for the shopping cart

and 500 to upgrade to the next version. of which there have been 3 in 4 years.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi

The version you have is Pinnacle Cart 3.6 and ShirtTools V3, It is a totally different system to todays product. Since your purchase Pinnacle have re-written their entire code base and we have done similar with our design tool to incorporate more features that people expected as standard (more fonts, more design sides per product.. etc..)

This is my last reply on here but feel free to call us or if you prefer I will call you. Send me an email with your details.


----------



## simpex (Jun 26, 2008)

thank u for resolving my issues.My error Iwill pay for the upgrade as per our conversation. Sam


----------



## mikeynuzz (Jan 16, 2018)

how is working with your tshirt tool? shirt tool?///is there any others out there with no monthly fee?


----------

